# Any Aussie's out there?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Gday!! Welcome to horse forum!

I'm from Vic. Yeah, there are quite a few Aussies here. Some are pretty active, like Sue from WA & I & some seem to mostly lurk... Where abouts you be?(general region) And what do you do with your horses? I mainly trail ride, but recently joined an 'Extreme Cowboy Racing' club with is fun! I'm also a hoof care practitioner, specialising in rehab of hoof issues & lameness, in case that's handy for you to know! ;-)


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey Loosie (love your name, lol)
Thanks for your reply, glad to know there are some Aussies here !
I live in the Northern Rivers Region of NSW. I caught 5 brumbies in the NT over 10 years ago and broke them in myself. I just do trail rides with them.
Very handy to know you are a hoof care practitioner. Two of my brumbies foundered last year which was hell!! But with a strict diet, hoof boots and a fantastic farrier I got them back to almost good again. My god that was a scare though.
Hey, that Cowboy Racing sounds like heaps of fun! Do you compete or just for fun?
Have a great day, mate. It's a rainy day here in the Northern Rivers today (but we need the rain so all good...)
Cheers


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

I am not Aussie but want to welcome you to the forum.I do have a western aussie saddle for one of my horses and I love it.It is the most comfortable saddle I have.It is also beautiful.Welcome again.


----------



## Krystalem (Sep 26, 2018)

Hello, I am a fellow aussie new to the forum from Qld  I used to compete in eventing but now am more interested in the horsemanship side of things and am starting a rescue colt. Such a great variety of people on here, cowboy racing sounds a blast. brumby79 that is awesome you trained brumbies yourself, quite the achievement. did you keep all of them? what were they like to work with?


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am, I'm up in Darwin, NT!

I'm currently doing dressage/SJ here, as we don't have any eventing since it's too **** hot!


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm in Albany WA. Just pleasure riding and harness for me


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am from Canada but I have an Australian Cattle Dog, does that count? Just kidding, welcome to the forum! A picture of my dog cuz he's so wicked and I jump at any chance to show him off, lol.


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks, Loner. Yeah, Australian Stock Saddles are very comfy


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

What a gorgeous dog, Waresbear, I bet she is amazing!! Good choice


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

created in error


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey seabiscuit91,
I love Darwin!! I used to live up there for 4 years and moved away in 2008 but planning to move back there in the next few months so I'd love to keep in touch


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Wares, today, EVERYONE can be Aussie if they wannt!! (To the Aussies... that line came to mind from 'Bran Nue Dae' ;-) )

CCBella, do you know Sue from the forum? You're relatively close - I think from memory she's closer to Esperence... She'll probly see this thread & correct me shortly.

Glad you've had some rain up there Brumby - we need it down here too! I'm in mid Vic & it's been a dry winter & Spring, but nothing like NSW has had.

I happen to have 3 brumbies ATM - well, my old boy & his mum(who was an AppaLoosie, hennce my username) came from a few 1000 acres property where they lived & bred wild, were untouched, just rounded up yearly for excess to be sold... so they were essentially brumbies too. I didn't ever specifically go looking for brums tho, they just happened! One is a rescue that I took on recently & currently looking for a nnew home for. One I bought a few years back unstarted from a client(nervous, older woman, new to horses) who had been talked into taking 2 unbroken brums from the VBA... & realised she'd bitten more than she could chew. The 3rd is also from her - she rang me early this year to say she was finding the horses too hard & would love for me to take one of them.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I"am not an Aussie but have been known to drink Fosters premium ale (green can not blue) which I"am not even sure if its brewed in Brumby Land (US me thinks) . Have watched movie "Australia" , Quigley D Under (own a Quigley 45-70 not a 45-110) , seen all the CA "Outback Adventure" vids , always wanted a CA Martin horned saddle , seen all d "Crock Dundee's" movies except last new crummy one and once courted a long time ago Miss Western Australia 19xx for like three months . And have wrastled a time or two with a salt water croc and a fresh water gator. Does that qualify me ? :think: :gallop:


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Absolutely! Keep in touch! 

We have a pretty decent active horsey scene up here all year round even when it's pouring rain and scorching!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello! :wave: South Coast, Western Australia, 25 minutes from Albany. Do I know you, @CCBella? Come ride in the Redmond forest anytime you like, I'll shout you lunch. It'll be a longer haul for the other Aussies, including the OP, but you're all welcome too!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds like you'd fit the bill Rawhide! But a couple of tips & questions...



Rawhide said:


> drink Fosters premium ale (green can not blue) which I"am not even sure if its brewed in Brumby Land (US me thinks)


Is that brewed in US now?? That's pretty sad, considering it's an icon. Never got into that one tho. Don't mind Vic Bitter or Emu. If you can get it there tho, look out for Coopers - green, red or blue lables - far more better than Fosters - that's real Aussie beer! Puts hairs on your chest! ...Oh hang on, maybe that explains...



> Have watched movie "Australia" , Quigley D Under (own a Quigley 45-70 not a 45-110) , seen all the CA "Outback Adventure"


Forget CA(for more reasons than one...) and look up Russell Coight's All Aussie Adventures... Top nnnotch Aussie that one! And if you're lucky you'll find the one of him going mustering... ;-)



> wrastled a time or two with a salt water croc and a fresh water gator.


You seriously wrestled a saltie?? How big? And (despite the East, West & Sth Alligator Rivers in NT), we don't have gators here, so I presume you meant freshwater croc? Where did you indulge in those passtimes??


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

loosie said:


> Sounds like you'd fit the bill Rawhide! But a couple of tips & questions.
> 
> 
> Is that brewed in US now?? That's pretty sad, considering it's an icon. Never got into that one tho. Don't mind Vic Bitter or Emu. If you can get it there tho, look out for Coopers - green, red or blue lables - far more better than Fosters - that's real Aussie beer! Puts hairs on your chest! ...Oh hang on, maybe that explains...
> ...


Sorry i couldnt fiqure out how to answer your questions in between your posts .
Already got hair on my chest ! lol I'll write the names of those other ones down and buy and try em if I see em around here in sw Fla . 
Just looked in fridge the premium ale green can Fosters 25.4 ounce can says on it " founded in Australia / brewed in US ". 

Thanks for heads up on Russell Coight .I had never heard of him . Lookin forward to checking it out. Also I do know what "mustering" is .

Yes wrastled with salties here and there many years ago growing up in se Fla (we have em here) not proffesionally. None over 5' :mrgreen: Where I live now in sw Fla theres a ton of gators . I"am in my 60's so dont mess with em that much . 
Never messed with the Aussie croc / gator . AKA known as Johnston's Crocodile , reason being . I have never been in Australia but always been intrigued / fascinated by culture lifestyle etc .

Thanks for tips . :cheers: "Enjoyin thread" ........


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Oh you'll love Russell Coight... If you don't get confused by him! ;-)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Loosie said I get to be an honorary Australian! Does that mean I get to post more pictures of my dog???


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I second that, @*waresbear* - you can be an honorary Australian. It will improve the our gene pool!  And more dog photos - yes please - and if others object, you can put them on my journal anytime! We can do a dog theme! :clap:


----------



## jesscorc (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm an Aussie too! (Yarra Valley, Victoria)
Sometimes a lot of things don't apply to us here like certain feed brand etc..
But I still enjoy the forum and find relevant advice/posts :runninghorse2:


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

loosie said:


> Wares, today, EVERYONE can be Aussie if they wannt!! (To the Aussies... that line came to mind from 'Bran Nue Dae' ;-) )
> 
> CCBella, do you know Sue from the forum? You're relatively close - I think from memory she's closer to Esperence... She'll probly see this thread & correct me shortly.
> 
> ...


Hi Loosie
Good on ya for taking on these brumbies, you're a legend! There are heaps of them in VIC . Good luck with finding a good home for the rescue, I hope it will find a new, loving owner that takes good care of it . Keep up your good work, there should be more people like you out there....


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

jesscorc said:


> I'm an Aussie too! (Yarra Valley, Victoria)
> Sometimes a lot of things don't apply to us here like certain feed brand etc..
> But I still enjoy the forum and find relevant advice/posts :runninghorse2:


Hey Jesscroc
You are definitely an Aussie in Yarra Valley, cheers for our reply and stay on the forum - it's awesome to meet all you horsey people here, I love the great response !


----------



## brumby79 (Sep 18, 2018)

Rawhide said:


> I"am not an Aussie but have been known to drink Fosters premium ale (green can not blue) which I"am not even sure if its brewed in Brumby Land (US me thinks) . Have watched movie "Australia" , Quigley D Under (own a Quigley 45-70 not a 45-110) , seen all the CA "Outback Adventure" vids , always wanted a CA Martin horned saddle , seen all d "Crock Dundee's" movies except last new crummy one and once courted a long time ago Miss Western Australia 19xx for like three months . And have wrastled a time or two with a salt water croc and a fresh water gator. Does that qualify me ? :think: :gallop:


You seem to be an Aussie at heart  - you're qualified!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey Jess, small world! I often feel ripped off that the Americans & Poms on this list get a chance to 'meet & greet' - if you're ever up for a trail ride... until a year ago I lived in healesville... & also have a buckskin ;-) I've moved to near seymour now tho - Land so exxy in Yarra valley! Are you up warby highway way, or Yarra Glen-heales direction? I will still be going to the Yarra valley cowgirls club(at St andrews PC so shud be diamond valley...) on the odd occasion too...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG, just heard a friend hasn't even heard of Bran Nue Dae! And she is aboriginal! I think she needs come stay for a movie night! Putting extra Coopers in the fridge now...


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all, I'm in the Adelaide Hills in S.A.. I don't post often (or havent for ages ) but I lurk and read a lot 😊
My girls each have a pony, a Welsh x gelding and a Welsh x Riding Pony x Aussie pony dapple grey mare. I am still a beginner rider, having taken lesson for a few years, then a 3 year break and just starting again now.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Aussiemum! Know a very good trimmer in Adelaide Hills...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

waresbear said:


> Loosie said I get to be an honorary Australian! Does that mean I get to post more pictures of my dog???


YESSSSSS! :lol: I *love* your dog, so you can randomly post pics of him/her EVERYWHERE! 


Welcome to the forum, OP. I'm not Aussie either, but I'm practically a Kiwi, so.......


----------

